# 13 year old looksmaxxing stack



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

*So before everyone* told me to stop taking finasteride as i had i had been taking it of a 1mg dose 3 days a week since the end of march when i began my looksmaxxing stack. And people told me see a doctor because i would have prevented my penis and test from developing during this period, because its the drug which destroys the hormones develop these body parts. When i told my mum, she raged but was fearful and we saw the doc on her day off which was today...
My mum didnt understand all the way still i had to explain to the doctor about what i took and i didnt even get all that shit so i tried to explain and showed him the pills and he understood and took my blood which is being tested and is gonna do an x ray tomorrow examining bones age for damage as well as reporting the results of my blood test. however, i dont think the doc understood how long i took for so im gonna tell him tomorrow...


And in the meantime i now have anxiety of if i have made my dick 13 year old for life  and now i need stuff to regain the growth i lost so please give that on this thread.
​*Wielkie dzięki*


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 9, 2021)

Ur brother should get a spanking for telling you to take fin tbh


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

What?


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

?


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

PingPong said:


> Ur brother should get a spanking for telling you to take fin tbh


Ok


----------



## Pretty (Sep 9, 2021)

Stop watching porn 
get a skincare routine 
Start swimming as a hobby 
Workout in your spare time 
Find out what haircut suits you

all the looksmaxxes needed for a 13 year old


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

*And my mum thought i was taking steroids until i explained*


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> *And my mum thought i was taking steroids until i explained*


Unironically inject test with aromatase inhibitor at 13. Will do wonders trust me bro


----------



## RICO (Sep 9, 2021)

Take Anavar and Human growth hormone.
I know websites where you can score some if you are interested.
All the best body builders use this site so it is legit.
If you are in the UK you could probably just ask big guys at the gym.
When you buy HGH get the full molecule not just a segment of the HGH molecule.


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Stop watching porn
> get a skincare routine
> Start swimming as a hobby
> Workout in your spare time
> ...


In poland i swam everyday as a kid but there is no lakes or pools where i live now and i said i work out already. My mum doesnt let me have long hair but maybe now i will try and ask her, because she thinks it annoying to keep.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 9, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Stop watching porn
> get a skincare routine
> Start swimming as a hobby
> Workout in your spare time
> ...


wish i did this when i was young tbh

just listen to this unironically


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 9, 2021)

dont tell him to get hgh ffs the dude is barely into puberty.


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Rush said:


> Unironically inject test with aromatase inhibitor at 13. Will do wonders trust me bro


Ok and will that work the same as fin? i need something to replace to revive my growth


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

i need supplements to *restore/revive *the growth lost when i was on finasteride since march. For development and for strength.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> Ok and will that work the same as fin? i need something to replace to revive my growth


revive ur growth? u dumb? u didnt even start it yet


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> dont tell him to get hgh ffs the dude is barely into puberty.


Me


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Sep 9, 2021)

is goats milk good y'all? better than cow's milk for OP?


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Rush said:


> revive ur growth? u dumb? u didnt even start it yet


Well because i took fin which crushed it. Did you read my stack post before? i had stuff to revive it, with peptides too


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Sep 9, 2021)

RICO said:


> Take Anavar and Human growth hormone.
> I know websites where you can score some if you are interested.
> All the best body builders use this site so it is legit.
> If you are in the UK you could probably just ask big guys at the gym.
> ...


So you're telling a little 13yo kid to go get roids and hgh? Lol
*OP don't take it, roids can stunt growth and fuck your hormonal profile for life*


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 9, 2021)

Rush said:


> revive ur growth? u dumb? u didnt even start it yet


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

@Baldingman1998 tips please


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

I told her and we went to the docs but he has only taken tests so far


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

his plan so far


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> Well because i took fin which crushed it. Did you read my stack post before? i had stuff to revive it, with peptides too


u literally said u grew an inch this week. bro if anything it made u retarded


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Sep 9, 2021)

rub DHT gel on ur dick tbh


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

*For different people, puberty is different*


----------



## RICO (Sep 9, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> So you're telling a little 13yo kid to go get roids and hgh? Lol
> *OP don't take it, roids can stunt growth and fuck your hormonal profile for life*


Anavar given to minors actually increased final growth. look it up, Anavar is for burn victims and children.


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Rush said:


> u literally said u grew an inch this week. bro if anything it made u retarded


*For different people, puberty is different*


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

King_ said:


> rub DHT gel on ur dick tbh


and where would you get? its my dht which was destroyed by the drug..


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> *For different people, puberty is different*


post face no balls


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Sep 9, 2021)

Brooooo noooo
You shouldve taken minox instead man wtf


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Rush said:


> post face no balls


ok


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

where


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Daw said:


> Brooooo noooo
> You shouldve taken minox instead man wtf


Whats that? And if its like the gel i dont know how


----------



## Lars (Sep 9, 2021)

How did you found this site?


----------



## Chadakin (Sep 9, 2021)

You took Fin at 13? It's over.


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> and where would you get? its my dht which was destroyed by the drug..


yes because dht causes hairloss when hair follicles are exposed to it in some people. but if you use a topic localized DHT gel while androgen receptors are open during puberty you can see huge growth in dick tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> Whats that? And if its like the gel i dont know how


Minoxidyl its way safer and better for hair growth bro
Look it up


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> How did you found this site?


My bro uses


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> You took Fin at 13? It's over.


It worked with me


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Daw said:


> Minoxidyl its way safer and better for hair growth bro
> Look it up


Why hair growth? I dont need hair...


----------



## cloUder (Sep 9, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> wish i did this when i was young tbh
> 
> just listen to this unironically


just swimming gives you and an incredibly aesthetic body, makes you healthy and athletic and you grow taller and develop a good bone structure, esp if you do it throughout your childhood


----------



## cloUder (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> It worked with me


why tf did you take fin?


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 9, 2021)

cloUder said:


> just swimming gives you and an incredibly aesthetic body, makes you healthy and athletic and you grow taller and develop a good bone structure, esp if you do it throughout your childhood


yeah man, i shouldve did it whe ni was young i couldve prolly grown into my full genetic potential and i dont think im anywhere close to that.

fuck my life


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 9, 2021)

@volcelfatcel


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 9, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> @volcelfatcel


0


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 9, 2021)

"just take hgh" to a 13 year old yte thats a good idea bro


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 9, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> @volcelfatcel


not my fault this retard took finasteride at 13


----------



## cloUder (Sep 9, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> yeah man, i shouldve did it whe ni was young i couldve prolly grown into my full genetic potential and i dont think im anywhere close to that.
> 
> fuck my life


same, my mom was blackpilled and made me swim when i was 6 but i quit soon after and didnt capitalize on the benefits
im gonna make my kids swim from early ages istg


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> Why hair growth? I dont need hair...


Why would you even take finasteride then  its prescribed for baldness nothing else
It blocks Dht in your body which stops penis growth when you take it pretty much bro
Just dont take it ever again and hope it didnt do anything detrimental


----------



## cloUder (Sep 9, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> "just take hgh" to a 13 year old yte thats a good idea bro


too high hgh can make your growth plates close sooner and stunt your growth, its only good if youre deficient in hgh jfl


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 9, 2021)

cloUder said:


> same, my mom was blackpilled and made me swim when i was 6 but i quit soon after and didnt capitalize on the benefits
> im gonna make my kids swim from early ages istg


and teach them to mew cause mewing when ur young actually has benefits + good posture so should do it anyway


----------



## cloUder (Sep 9, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> and teach them to mew cause mewing when ur young actually has benefits + good posture so should do it anyway


yeah, and clean eating and 8+ hours of sleep, thats all you need to grow up to your potential


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Sep 9, 2021)

Lewandowski mogs nice avi OP


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 9, 2021)

cloUder said:


> yeah, and clean eating and 8+ hours of sleep, thats all you need to grow up to your potential


kinda curious how genetics works btw

if ur genetic potential was 5'11 but u didnt eat shit and slept 2 hours a day and u were 5'7

when u reproduce how does it work genetic wise like will you count as 5'11 or 5'7 

Idk if im making sense.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> Why hair growth? I dont need hair...


Also when you block dht you speed up your puberty and growth plates close faster


----------



## cloUder (Sep 9, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> kinda curious how genetics works btw
> 
> if ur genetic potential was 5'11 but u didnt eat shit and slept 2 hours a day and u were 5'7
> 
> ...


 i think it counts as 5'11 genes


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 9, 2021)

cloUder said:


> i think it counts as 5'11 genes


thats actually poggers (if true)


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> not my fault this retard took finasteride at 13


Fucker


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Daw said:


> Why would you even take finasteride then  its prescribed for baldness nothing else
> It blocks Dht in your body which stops penis growth when you take it pretty much bro
> Just dont take it ever again and hope it didnt do anything detrimental


I took for strength gains and it worked but the side effect of my hormones needs to be levelled. and the doctor said to maybe put me on testosterone for 5 months for that when it was 5 months i missed because of finsteride.


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Lewandowski mogs nice avi OP



*Chodź w polsce *


----------



## Idontknowlol (Sep 9, 2021)

Finasteride at 13? Bro you are turning yourself into a tranny


----------



## Idontknowlol (Sep 9, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Stop watching porn
> get a skincare routine
> Start swimming as a hobby
> Workout in your spare time
> ...



Plus

High protein / high fat / moderate carb / plenty of veggies and fruits diet
Vit d3 + k2 supplement
HIIT training to increase HGH secretion

Wish somebody told me those things when I was 13


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> @Baldingman1998 tips please


I'm glad you told your mom and went to the doctor. I don't know what you should do. Just listen to the doctor. Explain to him you are scared that dht is too low and it will affect your development in a bad way. Since he is doing tests that's a good sign. If your hormones recover after finasteride he might not give you anything. If not he might give you something like testosterone for example. Good luck anyway bro and never take random drugs without knowing the risks


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Idontknowlol said:


> Finasteride at 13? Bro you are turning yourself into a tranny


Fucker when it was for strength i said


----------



## RICO (Sep 9, 2021)

cloUder said:


> just swimming gives you and an incredibly aesthetic body, makes you healthy and athletic and you grow taller and develop a good bone structure, esp if you do it throughout your childhood


based. i swim literally everyday, even in winter.
everything you said is true.


----------



## Idontknowlol (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> Fucker when it was for strength i said



I'm sorry bro. I doubt finasteride would even help for strength, in fact it could do the opposite

Just don't freak out. You will be alright


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Sep 9, 2021)

What is wrong with this world when 13 years old are here


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I'm glad you told your mom and went t the doctor. I don't know what you should do. Just listen to the doctor. Explain to him you are scared that dht is too low and it will affect your development in a bad way. Since he is doing tests that's a good sign. If your hormones recover after finasteride he might not give you anything. If not he might give you something. Good luck anyway bro and never take random drugs without knowing the risks


Ok i am seeing him again tomorrow. He said he will need to keep an eye on me for a while and told my mum a possibility to give me testosterone for the periods of time i crushed my hormones (5 months). but i am fearful he doesnt know finasteride destroys dht hormone not testosterone so im gonna say that to him.


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Jshd said:


> What is wrong with this world when 13 years old are here


I was bullied including by the girls when i was young so i maxx looks so one day people like me..


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Years ago still in poland btw


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> Ok i am seeing him again tomorrow. He said he will need to keep an eye on me for a while and told my mum a possibility to give me testosterone for the periods of time i crushed my hormones (5 months). but i am fearful he doesnt know finasteride destroys dht hormone not testosterone so im gonna say that to him.


Yes bro tell him whatever you want. He might give you a different steroid which is dht based instead of testosterone.


----------



## HowDidiGetHere1488 (Sep 9, 2021)

this is such a bait


----------



## Idontknowlol (Sep 9, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Yes bro tell him whatever you want. He might give you a different steroid which is dht based instead of testosterone.



This

Maybe a drug like proviron which is DHT based could help him if he indeed caused any damage


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Yes bro tell him whatever you want. He might give you a different steroid which is dht based instead of testosterone.


People say about the gel so im gonna ask of that, but its mainly to grow the penis


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

HowDidiGetHere1488 said:


> this is such a bait


Which


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> People say about the gel so im gonna ask of that, but its mainly to grow the penis


Gel can help a little bit but it's not nearly as effective as dht in your bloodstream


----------



## lutte (Sep 9, 2021)

Fuken fincucks u did this  @itisogre @volcelfatcel @Latebloomer10 “Just take fin bro”


----------



## HowDidiGetHere1488 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> Which


No way you’re 13


----------



## datboijj (Sep 9, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Stop watching porn
> get a skincare routine
> Start swimming as a hobby
> Workout in your spare time
> ...


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 9, 2021)

lutte said:


> Fuken fincucks u did this  @itisogre @volcelfatcel @Latebloomer10 “Just take fin bro”


not my fault this retard took finasteride at 13


----------



## lutte (Sep 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> not my fault this retard took finasteride at 13


Its retarded before puberty and retarded after puberty


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 9, 2021)

lutte said:


> Its retarded before puberty and retarded after puberty


cope
hope you bald


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 9, 2021)

lutte said:


> Its retarded before puberty and retarded after puberty


Many new studies(past 2 years till present) say fin lowers testosterone long term and causes depression and ed btw


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> cope
> hope you bald


😡😡😡😡


----------



## lutte (Sep 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> cope
> hope you bald


I have my hair and everyone who takes fin is balding… makes u fink


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 9, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Many new studies(past 2 years till present) say fin lowers testosterone long term and causes depression and ed btw


what's a higher chance
Finasteride giving depression
or balding giving depression


----------



## lutte (Sep 9, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Many new studies(past 2 years till present) say fin lowers testosterone long term and causes depression and ed btw


Water


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 9, 2021)

lutte said:


> I have my hair and everyone who takes fin is balding… makes u fink


Superior aryan swedish genetics


----------



## Copexodius Maximus (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> *So before everyone* told me to stop taking finasteride as i had i had been taking it of a 1mg dose 3 days a week since the end of march when i began my looksmaxxing stack. And people told me see a doctor because i would have prevented my penis and test from developing during this period, because its the drug which destroys the hormones develop these body parts. When i told my mum, she raged but was fearful and we saw the doc on her day off which was today...
> My mum didnt understand all the way still i had to explain to the doctor about what i took and i didnt even get all that shit so i tried to explain and showed him the pills and he understood and took my blood which is being tested and is gonna do an x ray tomorrow examining bones age for damage as well as reporting the results of my blood test. however, i dont think the doc understood how long i took for so im gonna tell him tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


Your brother made sure to remove his competition.


----------



## lutte (Sep 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> what's a higher chance
> Finasteride giving depression
> or balding giving depression


False dichotomy


----------



## Lars2210 (Sep 9, 2021)

King_ said:


> yes because dht causes hairloss when hair follicles are exposed to it in some people. but if you use a topic localized DHT gel while androgen receptors are open during puberty you can see huge growth in dick tbh


Ya & nuke his endocrine system great advice


----------



## Lars2210 (Sep 9, 2021)

13 yo on finasteride ffs. I’m literally twice your age & wouldn’t touch that shit again 

Not only will it nerf ur DHT which is responsible for all masculinization during puberty, it will also raise test. So high test plus the raging test boost u get naturally from puberty means your estrogen gonna be through the roof kid. 

So ya good luck dealing with that gyno &staying a midget your whole life from the estrogen spike you just gave yourself


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

HowDidiGetHere1488 said:


> No way you’re 13


14 soon, but i only knew it was for 18 plus after the last thread. And nothing before said not for kids even online only *"generally"* which still doesnt get all of it..


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Gel can help a little bit but it's not nearly as effective as dht in your bloodstream


Im gonna ask of everything, they will know for sure


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Lars2210 said:


> 13 yo on finasteride ffs. I’m literally twice your age & wouldn’t touch that shit again
> 
> Not only will it nerf ur DHT which is responsible for all masculinization during puberty, it will also raise test. So high test plus the raging test boost u get naturally from puberty means your estrogen gonna be through the roof kid.
> 
> So ya good luck dealing with that gyno &staying a midget your whole life from the estrogen spike you just gave yourself


If youre 18 plus you can take, so you would be 26 and can take it apparently. Although it was only *"generally"* illegal for kids which i dont understand. And i grew while i was taking finsteride every week  strength and height..


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Copexodius Maximus said:


> Your brother made sure to remove his competition.


Lol


----------



## lutte (Sep 9, 2021)

OP don’t ask for advice here this forum is really shit for serious advice about hormones like this. A normal doctor will not be of use either make sure you get to see a specialist


----------



## Lars2210 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> Ok i am seeing him again tomorrow. He said he will need to keep an eye on me for a while and told my mum a possibility to give me testosterone for the periods of time i crushed my hormones (5 months). but i am fearful he doesnt know finasteride destroys dht hormone not testosterone so im gonna say that to him.


Wtf I really hope you’rs Trolling & I think you are

Why the fuck would a 13 yo need to be on testosterone bro. Finasteride doesn’t shut u down it just blocks the formation of DHT. Just stop taking that shit & don’t touch anything. Take DIM & calcium Diglutamite to optimize your estrogen metabolism since it might be rocked after half a year of dht blocking. Who on earth even told u finasteride improves strength


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

lutte said:


> OP don’t ask for advice here this forum is really shit for serious advice about hormones like this. A normal doctor will not be of use either make sure you get to see a specialist


How


----------



## Lars2210 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> If youre 18 plus you can take, so you would be 26 and can take it apparently. Although it was only *"generally"* illegal for kids which i dont understand. And i grew while i was taking finsteride every week  strength and height..


Not gonna even bother explaining what & why 

Just stop taking it & don’t get on testosterone


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Lars2210 said:


> Wtf I really hope you’rs Trolling & I think you are
> 
> Why the fuck would a 13 yo need to be on testosterone bro. Finasteride doesn’t shut u down it just blocks the formation of DHT. Just stop taking that shit & don’t touch anything. Take DIM & calcium Diglutamite to optimize your estrogen metabolism since it might be rocked after half a year of dht blocking. Who on earth even told u finasteride improves strength


Fucker when i am not trolling, and its best for kids to maxx when more change is there. He said maybe testosterone when this is standard treatment for kids hormones, but i am still going to ask. and finasteride helped to recover not make strength itself. *Głupiec *


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 9, 2021)

Lars2210 said:


> Not gonna even bother explaining what & why
> 
> Just stop taking it & don’t get on testosterone


I am going to ask


----------



## Lars2210 (Sep 9, 2021)

Lol this dude is younger than my youngest brother fuk this forum I’m logging out for good


----------



## lutte (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> How


Ask your doctor for a refrral


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 9, 2021)

This nigga hopped on *fin* at _13_


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 9, 2021)

PingPong said:


> Ur brother should get a spanking for telling you to take fin tbh


That hot girl in your signature is the reason why I'm gymmaxxing. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 9, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> That hot girl in your signature is the reason why I'm gymmaxxing. Thanks for the motivation.


Ain’t happening kiddo. IT’S ovER. End it.


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Sep 9, 2021)

lutte said:


> Fuken fincucks u did this  @itisogre @volcelfatcel @Latebloomer10 “Just take fin bro”


Op is 13 and taking fin
Makes no sense jfl


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> Fucker when i am not trolling, and its best for kids to maxx when more change is there. He said maybe testosterone when this is standard treatment for kids hormones, but i am still going to ask. and finasteride helped to recover not make strength itself. *Głupiec *


GL bro


Always Stay You said:


> *Chodź w polsce *


Chciałbym, przyjacielu, ale jestem etniczny


----------



## lutte (Sep 9, 2021)

itisogre said:


> Op is taking fin
> Makes no sense jfl


Fixed


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Sep 9, 2021)

This has to be bait, nobody is this autistic


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 9, 2021)

u fucked urself real hard its never too late to kys


----------



## Deleted member 15180 (Sep 9, 2021)

most depressing thread i've seen

i need to get off this website


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 9, 2021)

Lars2210 said:


> Lol this dude is younger than my youngest brother fuk this forum I’m logging out for good


good and don't ever log back in


----------



## lutte (Sep 9, 2021)

itisogre said:


> This has to be bait, nobody is this autistic


Things like this are inevitable when you give the slavs access to germanic inventions…


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 9, 2021)

PingPong said:


> Ain’t happening kiddo. IT’S ovER. End it.


No, I found the REAL solution.

If I go from my current 190 lbs at 15% body fat to 225 lbs at 15% body fat and cut, I will look amazing.

Most of the so called "Chads" that you look up to would look terrible if they weren't muscular, so gymmaxxing is the secret to looking good no matter how good your face looks. I mean, as long as you're not severely disfigured and you don't have a recessed jaw or underbite, you can look amazing with a muscular ripped physique, if you get to the point where you are as muscular as Chris Evans was in Captain America The First Avenger, which is a physique that can be achieved naturally within 3 years of training.

It took me a long time to realize this but gymmaxxing is the only way to go from only being able to get a girlfriend to being able to have sex with lots of hot women regularly. And you don't have to look like a pro bodybuilder to attract women with your physique, you just need to be big enough that your muscles are visible while wearing clothes.

More muscle mass also means higher testosterone which makes you feel and act more alpha, which makes women want to have sex with you. Being extremely insecure about your face or your hair won't achieve that.

For most guys, gymmaxxing is the only way to ascend. The best way of achieving that is to do stronglifts until intermediate level and then madcow's until advanced level; both programs are free and simple to use and guarantee good results if followed properly.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 9, 2021)

lutte said:


> Things like this are inevitable when you give the slavs access to germanic inventions…


arent u guys like the same thing basically?


----------



## gamma (Sep 9, 2021)

lutte said:


> Fuken fincucks u did this  @itisogre @volcelfatcel @Latebloomer10 “Just take fin bro”


I told OP to take dutasteride because fin isn't strong enough, hoping he listened my advice


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 9, 2021)

Ignore most if these comments and go to a specialist as @lutte said


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 9, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> No, I found the REAL solution.
> 
> If I go from my current 190 lbs at 15% body fat to 225 lbs at 15% body fat and cut, I will look amazing.
> 
> ...


Not a single pixel


----------



## PYT (Sep 9, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> *So before everyone* told me to stop taking finasteride as i had i had been taking it of a 1mg dose 3 days a week since the end of march when i began my looksmaxxing stack. And people told me see a doctor because i would have prevented my penis and test from developing during this period, because its the drug which destroys the hormones develop these body parts. When i told my mum, she raged but was fearful and we saw the doc on her day off which was today...
> My mum didnt understand all the way still i had to explain to the doctor about what i took and i didnt even get all that shit so i tried to explain and showed him the pills and he understood and took my blood which is being tested and is gonna do an x ray tomorrow examining bones age for damage as well as reporting the results of my blood test. however, i dont think the doc understood how long i took for so im gonna tell him tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


That’s fucked but thank god I wasn’t this autistic when I joined


----------



## grimy (Sep 10, 2021)

Fuark, rest in peace to your future cock.


----------



## GigaAscender (Sep 10, 2021)

inject estrogen in knees to grow


----------



## Deleted member 13335 (Sep 10, 2021)

Wtf why did you use fin at such young age


----------



## Deleted member 13335 (Sep 10, 2021)

As an adolescent you MUST take an aromatase inhibitor and mk 677, if you're really into looksmaxxing. All are non-injectable. That will enhance grow


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 10, 2021)

GigaAscender said:


> inject estrogen in knees to grow


No


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 10, 2021)

This thread is made for* helping *to maxx right but users just troll


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Ignore most if these comments and go to a specialist as @lutte said


Ok so today after school i saw the same doc for my blood results that say that all of my testosterone is fine but there is not much of it *"free"* in me but he said it is fine for now. he said much dht is not "free" in my body either because finasteride crushed this. he told me and my mum he was concerned for the sensitivity to esterdiol i would have after fin but he said on the test he ran it was fine for now but i have to get blood test once or twice a week for the future to be safe and the team will check up on me. but he said it was too early to prescribe anything this early so he wants to see how my dht comes back. i asked him about the gel but he didnt understand what i was talking about. and i said about finsteride destroys dht not testosterone and he said he wouldnt prescribe normal testosterone if he had to but overall he said i seem normal for someone my age but he needs to check up regularly to make sure i havent stunted my growth but he said this isnt the first time a young kid took fin he has heard. Im still worried but he said it looks ok for now


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 10, 2021)

and my bones were normal for my age with the x ray


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 10, 2021)

@Baldingman1998


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 10, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> Ok so today after school i saw the same doc for my blood results that say that all of my testosterone is fine but there is not much of it *"free"* in me but he said it is fine for now. he said much dht is not "free" in my body either because finasteride crushed this. he told me and my mum he was concerned for the sensitivity to esterdiol i would have after fin but he said on the test he ran it was fine for now but i have to get blood test once or twice a week for the future to be safe and the team will check up on me. but he said it was too early to prescribe anything this early so he wants to see how my dht comes back. i asked him about the gel but he didnt understand what i was talking about. and i said about finsteride destroys dht not testosterone and he said he wouldnt prescribe normal testosterone if he had to but overall he said i seem normal for someone my age but he needs to check up regularly to make sure i havent stunted my growth but he said this isnt the first time a young kid took fin he has heard. Im still worried but he said it looks ok for now


You actually asked ur doctor for DHT gel JFL, low inhib tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Sep 10, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> *So before everyone* told me to stop taking finasteride as i had i had been taking it of a 1mg dose 3 days a week since the end of march when i began my looksmaxxing stack. And people told me see a doctor because i would have prevented my penis and test from developing during this period, because its the drug which destroys the hormones develop these body parts. When i told my mum, she raged but was fearful and we saw the doc on her day off which was today...
> My mum didnt understand all the way still i had to explain to the doctor about what i took and i didnt even get all that shit so i tried to explain and showed him the pills and he understood and took my blood which is being tested and is gonna do an x ray tomorrow examining bones age for damage as well as reporting the results of my blood test. however, i dont think the doc understood how long i took for so im gonna tell him tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


💀💀💀 why the fuck did u take finasteride at 13


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 10, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> @Baldingman1998


Good bro. Go to the doctor every week and keep checking dht level. Hope everything will be ok


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Good bro. Go to the doctor every week and keep checking dht level. Hope everything will be ok


I will i go next on wednesday for more tests


----------



## Always Stay You (Sep 10, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> 💀💀💀 why the fuck did u take finasteride at 13


For recovery for strength and power gains. But i didnt know it was generally 18+


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 11, 2021)

Leave this site man... It will hinder your development...

Only thing is if you have short genetics (your parents, sibling are short) then ask your doctor for HGH

Just play sports when you are young


----------



## ArdaxHG (Sep 16, 2021)

Feel bad for you dude, dont take the trollers here too serious. But I still didnt get why your big brother gave u Fin. Too dangerous for your age


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 29, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> *So before everyone* told me to stop taking finasteride as i had i had been taking it of a 1mg dose 3 days a week since the end of march when i began my looksmaxxing stack. And people told me see a doctor because i would have prevented my penis and test from developing during this period, because its the drug which destroys the hormones develop these body parts. When i told my mum, she raged but was fearful and we saw the doc on her day off which was today...
> My mum didnt understand all the way still i had to explain to the doctor about what i took and i didnt even get all that shit so i tried to explain and showed him the pills and he understood and took my blood which is being tested and is gonna do an x ray tomorrow examining bones age for damage as well as reporting the results of my blood test. however, i dont think the doc understood how long i took for so im gonna tell him tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


i can't belive 3 days of dht blocking with fina; can cause signifivant damage longer term.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 29, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> If youre 18 plus you can take, so you would be 26 and can take it apparently. Although it was only *"generally"* illegal for kids which i dont understand. And i grew while i was taking finsteride every week  strength and height..


it's not that smart to take fina at 18 either.

Fina will not prevent grwoing in heigth or prevent being able to develop muscle mass.

Finastride, blocks DHT.
And Dht is necesairy for: development of the male sex organ: so penis length, function, ball growth, prostate, rpogree it into being able to develop good quality sperm, etc.....


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 10, 2021)

Always Stay You said:


> *So before everyone* told me to stop taking finasteride as i had i had been taking it of a 1mg dose 3 days a week since the end of march when i began my looksmaxxing stack. And people told me see a doctor because i would have prevented my penis and test from developing during this period, because its the drug which destroys the hormones develop these body parts. When i told my mum, she raged but was fearful and we saw the doc on her day off which was today...
> My mum didnt understand all the way still i had to explain to the doctor about what i took and i didnt even get all that shit so i tried to explain and showed him the pills and he understood and took my blood which is being tested and is gonna do an x ray tomorrow examining bones age for damage as well as reporting the results of my blood test. however, i dont think the doc understood how long i took for so im gonna tell him tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


Bro please get off this site seriously you're ruining your life.


----------



## Deleted member 14528 (Oct 11, 2021)

Taking fin at 13 is so retarded lol


----------



## LooksJourney (Oct 11, 2021)

What’s your brothers username on this forum? He’s a fucking retard for giving you fin.


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 11, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> kinda curious how genetics works btw
> 
> if ur genetic potential was 5'11 but u didnt eat shit and slept 2 hours a day and u were 5'7
> 
> ...


Your genes aren't static. Go eat some food and your genes will change. Years of good habits will 'improve' your genes and you will pass them to your kids. 

Similarly if a father is a Gigachad but chugs estrogen everyday then his sons will not come out as good as he did. 

This is actually the reason why I'm stunted


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 11, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Your genes aren't static. Go eat some food and your genes will change. Years of good habits will 'improve' your genes and you will pass them to your kids.
> 
> Similarly if a father is a Gigachad but chugs estrogen everyday then his sons will not come out as good as he did.
> 
> This is actually the reason why I'm stunted


Fuck ropefuel


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 11, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> Fuck ropefuel


It's lifefuel if you want to have kids in the future. Every time you eat good, exercise and sleep well you're contributing to your unborn son's development. Sure all this most likely won't change your personal attributes but you are ensuring a good life for your progeny. 

Of course the mother's lifestyle also matters and with all the garbage in the environment it will be hard to find a unicorn girl with whom you should actually breed.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 11, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> It's lifefuel if you want to have kids in the future. Every time you eat good, exercise and sleep well you're contributing to your unborn son's development. Sure all this most likely won't change your personal attributes but you are ensuring a good life for your progeny.
> 
> Of course the mother's lifestyle also matters and with all the garbage in the environment it will be hard to find a unicorn girl with whom you should actually breed.


Yeah theres good sides of it but ita rope fuel for my recessed maxilla that i developed from mouth breathing 😢


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 11, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> This is actually the reason why I'm stunted


This chadpreet calls him stunted since his dad is 6'4 but he is 6'2, and his dad is from the kalash but he is from mumbai (still indo nordic though)
@Chadeep
absolute state of this forum


----------



## 189 (Oct 11, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Similarly if a father is a Gigachad but chugs estrogen everyday then his sons will not come out as good as he did.


utter giga low iq cope..
Genes doesn't change in one generation,,, 
It's all about androgens in womb


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 11, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> This chadpreet calls him stunted since his dad is 6'4 but he is 6'2, and his dad is from the kalash but he is from mumbai (still indo nordic though)
> @Chadeep
> absolute state of this forum


get u a friend that loves and gaslights u as much as @volcelfatcel does to @AcneScars


----------



## 189 (Oct 11, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> get u a friend that loves and gaslights u as much as @volcelfatcel does to @AcneScars




It has become irritating af, every thread I open there is these both guys barking muh chadpeet mallu mogger muh 6'4


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 11, 2021)

You are ignoring content by this member.


----------

